# Fucking BUGS.



## Toasty Tramp (May 14, 2015)

Sitting in Lake City, FL. Trying to sleep but apparently I'm a goddamned buffet for the mosquitos and other critters. Killed a fucking snake with the knife, shot fire at a noise in the bush (lighter and aerosol stuff), and threw my empty wine bottle at the cat that was pissing me off. Also, TICKS. I swear to god I'm the daddy none of them have ever seen, and they're all latching on as if it were so. 

How the FUCK do you keep these things off of ya when enclosed shelter is just out of the question? Walking 3 miles at 1am for some kinda spray or something, but holy FFUUUCCKKK was I unprepared.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (May 14, 2015)

The last few weeks ive been pulling off mad ticks. The tiny pin prick ones carry lyme disease and they are the hardest to catch. Try sleeping in short vegetation or pavement/urban settings. It takes likr 36 hours for disease to be transmitted so as long as you check every day and pull them off. And avoid tallgrass and cedar trees and game trails.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (May 14, 2015)

Also the southwest is the best area to go to avoid black legged ticks snd lone star ticks--which are the dangerous ones.


----------



## Hobo Huck (May 14, 2015)

If you're going to be living outdoors, you HAVE to get out of the southeastern states (Florida, Alabama, Mississippi, Georgia, Louisiana) during the Spring and Summer if you want to escape bugs and critters. There's simply no way around it, especially the ticks and snakes.

That's why most of us only come down here for the winter.

All the snakes and mosquitoes are coming out from all their holes right now, and it's only going to get much worse in the next 2 months ahead. The Southeast is expected to have a RECORD number of ticks and mosquitoes this year because of the extremely short Winter we had. It's going to get nasty.

Better head North or West starting now dude...


----------



## VikingAdventurer (May 14, 2015)

Milktoast said:


> Killed a fucking snake with the knife, shot fire at a noise in the bush (lighter and aerosol stuff), and threw my empty wine bottle at the cat that was pissing me off.



Nice! What kinda snake was it?


----------



## Ivylust (May 14, 2015)

Chew on a garlic clove.. They leave me alone when I do that


----------



## intoxnito (May 14, 2015)

like steve irwin did on southpark,..you just gotta sneak up behind the critters&jam ur finger up its butthole... try a bug net


----------



## Odin (May 14, 2015)

Milktoast said:


> Killed a fucking snake with the knife, shot fire at a noise in the bush (lighter and aerosol stuff), and threw my empty wine bottle at the cat that was pissing me off. Also, TICKS.



Full out warfare. Nature VS MAN... fuck yea!

haha... 

I know it's hot out there... but wear pants and tuck them into your socks and boots. That will help some...actually tuck in your shirt as well... lol 

Garlic sounds good too...


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 14, 2015)

Couldn't tell ya what kind it was, but as of yesterday it's the headless kinda snake. Got the fuck outta dodge after that. Met some homebums with plenty of beer and ribs in the crackpot, been jamming out with them. Bout to eat and get to hitching, trying to see the keys before Ft Meyers.


----------



## drewski (May 14, 2015)

intoxnito said:


> like steve irwin did on southpark,..you just gotta sneak up behind the critters&jam ur finger up its butthole... try a bug net


That'll really PEEES'EM OFF!


----------



## cultofsam (May 14, 2015)

I woke up to a wild boar staring me in the face once in Florida, and vultures circling me like I was dead. As for the bugs, deep woods off all the way. I have three cans in my pack now.


----------



## Flemmings (May 14, 2015)

Milktoast said:


> Couldn't tell ya what kind it was, but as of yesterday it's the headless kinda snake. Got the fuck outta dodge after that. Met some homebums with plenty of beer and ribs in the crackpot, been jamming out with them. Bout to eat and get to hitching, trying to see the keys before Ft Meyers.


You should have cooked it and ate it!


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 14, 2015)

I wanted to! Didn't know how to go about it. Figured chopping his noggin off was enough assertion of my position in the food chain. Didn't wanna disrespect the fella!


----------



## ATX (May 14, 2015)

Florida in the approaching summer? I wish you the best of luck, dude. You're a much braver man than I. There's no way I could deal with this bugs. I used a mosquito net when I was in Mexico and that thing worked wonders.


----------



## Tanto (May 18, 2015)

I wrote a post about this a while ago, hopefully it can be of use to you.

Link: https://squattheplanet.com/threads/keeping-your-debris-shelter-bug-free.19775/


----------

